# Rotary table for a lathe?



## ScrapMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw this Palmgren "rotary table for a lathe" listed on e-bay.  The first I've ever seen of one.   Gunsmithing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gunsmiths-P...6?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item1c31a4feba

-Ron


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 14, 2013)

Doesnt look too durable with the exposed gears and lead screw.  Swarf and cutting lube would fill that hole with nasties pretty quick in my opinion.  Never used one, so I may just be positing a theory  too.  Anybody ever have and use one?  Now you got me wondeering too Scrap...

Bob


----------



## SE18 (Apr 15, 2013)

nice. I've often wondered about putting a rotary table directly on the crossslide or mounting one vertically on an angle plate (would have to be small), but never saw anyone do this before

Dave


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 15, 2013)

From the listing: "Wholly cow!"

What?, it's 100% bovine?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 15, 2013)

MikeWi said:


> From the listing: "Wholly cow!"
> 
> What?, it's 100% bovine?



They must have meant "holy cow" thinking it was from India??? 

Had to say it! 

-Ron


----------

